# التحديات أمام صناعة الصلب العربية



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

*صورة لفرن القوس الكهربي*

صورة لــ " electric arc furnace " المستخدم في صناعة الصلب :


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

التحديات أمام صناعة الصلب العربية​ 
تسعى صناعة الصلب العر بية لأن تعزز موقعها في الأسواق العربية مدفوعة بتأثير عاملين رئيسين: الطلب المتزايد على منتجات الصلب، وهو ما يشكل عاملاً رئيسياً وأساسياً، أما العامل الثاني، فهو إدراك العديد من المستثمرين أهمية الاستثمار في هذه الصناعة، حيث استطاعت صناعة الصلب في الدول العربية، وبشكل خاص خلال السنوات الأخيرة أن تجتذب عدداً من المستثمرين من القطاع الخاص الذين وجدوا في الدخول إلى هذه الصناعة فرصة استثمارية واعدة تلبي هدفين أساسيين، أولهما: تحقيق الربحية، وثانيهما، هو أن صناعة الصلب تمتلك بحد ذاتها قيمة جعلت من الدخول إليها، ومن احتلال موقع فيها، مصدر قوة ومظهراً يستدعي الاعتزاز.
ومما يعزز من هذه النظرة، أن كبريات الشركات العالمية التي نشأت قبل عدة عقود ومازالت مستمرة، استحوذ عليها طابع الاستثمار الشخصي أو الانتماء العائلي بالإضافة إلى ما نلحظه اليوم من تنافس بين الشركات القائدة على مستوى هذه الصناعة في العالم، ومن صراع فيما بينها من أجل البقاء في موقع القيادة، وهو ما عبرّت عنه مؤخراً كل من شركة ميتال ستيل وآرسيلور في سعي كل منهما لحيازة مساحة أكبر في السوق العالمية، وربما كان الأمر أكثر من ذلك في محاولة لاستعراض القوة في مجال الصلب عبر محاولة الاستحواذ أو الامتلاك، إنما يعكس ليس فقط مجرد الرغبة في زيادة الأرباح، وهذا أمر إنما يأتي كمحصلة طبيعية لزيادة السيطرة على الأسواق، وإنما أيضاً انطلاقاً من أهمية الموقع الذي احتلته وتحتله هذه الصناعة على المستويين الاقليمي والعالمي. 
وربما كان من دواعي الابتهاج بالنسبة لصناعة الصلب العربية هو أنها استطاعت خلال السنوات الأخيرة أن تجتذب بشكل قوي اهتمام المستثمرين إليها، حيث تشكل حصة القطاع الخاص في إنتاج الصلب العربي، وخلال عام 2005، الحصة الأكبر ، كما أن أكبر شركة منتجة للصلب على المستوى العربي والتي تجاوز إنتاجها 5 مليون طن من الصلب الخام، إنما هي شركة قطاع خاص، إن هذا لا يعني التقليل من الدور الهام الذي تلعبه الشركات التي ما تزال تعمل كشركات تتبع للقطاع الحكومي، إلا أنها وبغض النظر عن تبعيتها، مضطرة لأن تعمل ضمن ظروف السوق وحسب متطلباته، ولذلك فهي تطور نفسها باستمرار لكي تحافظ على موقعها التنافسي في سوق أصبحت التنافسية المحرك الرئيسي للتطور. 
وربما كان من بين أكبر التحديات التي تواجه صناعة الصلب العربية، إثبات قدرتها على المنافسة العالمية، وهذا يعني إثبات قدرتها على أن تحافظ أو تزيد من حصتها، سواء في أسواقها المحلية، أو في أسواق الصلب العالمية، حيث أن العديد من صناعات الصلب التي قامت مؤخراً في عدد من الدول العربية، قد وضعت في خطتها التصدير إلى هذه الأسواق، انسجاماً مع طبيعة هذه الصناعة التي تعتبر صناعة تصديرية، كما ينسجم مع توجهات صناعة الصلب لمزيد من الارتباط بالسوق العالمية وبمتطلبات هذه السوق، حيث أصبح اليوم ما يزيد على 40% مما تنتجه هذه الصناعة يتجه نحو الأسواق العالمية.
ومع أن هذه الصورة قد تبدو مغايرة، أو غير متطابقة مع ما هو عليه وضع صناعة الصلب العربية، حيث أنه نتيجة لتزايد الطلب في السوق المحلية، فإن معظم الإنتاج المحلي يتم توجيهه إلى هذه السوق، حتى أن بعض الشركات العربية قد أوقفت خلال العامين الماضيين تصديرها إلى الأسواق العالمية، وخاصة من المنتجات الطويلة، لكي تكون أكثر قدرة على الاستجابة لمتطلبات السوق. غير أنه، ومع دخول عدد من مصانع الصلب العربية الجديدة مرحلة الإنتاج، ومع استكمال التوسعات القائمة في عدد من المصانع، فإن الاكتفاء الذاتي من بعض المنتجات سوف لن يكون احتمالاً ضعيفاً، مما قد يعني توفر كميات من الصلب تبحث عن أسواق للتصدير، الأمر الذي سوف يفرض بالضرورة وجود تنافس مع منتجات صناعات أخرى، مرشحة لأن تكون لاعباً قوياً في أسواق التصدير العالمية، وتأتي منتجات الصلب الصينية في طليعة من سيكون لهم دور قوي في أسواق التصدير خلال السنوات القادمة، حيث بدأت ملامح هذا الدور تظهر خلال العامين الماضيين، إذ تحولت الصين على مدى أكثر من عشر شهور إلى مصدر صاف للصلب، وهذا إضافة إلى المصادر التقليدية لمصدري الصلب.
إن هذا التحدي قادم، بدون شك، وما سوف ينجم عنه من احتمالات العودة إلى دعاوى الإغراق، يطرح بالضرورة قضية التركيز على تنشيط وتشجيع الصناعات المستهلكة في المنطقة العربية، حيث أن متوسط استهلاك الفرد العربي من الصلب ما يزال دون متوسط الاستهلاك العالمي، باستثناء بعض بلدان الخليج العربي التي سجلت متوسط استهلاك للفرد قد يصل إلى مستويات الاستهلاك التي حققتها الدول التي عرفت خلال سنوات مضت بالنمور الآسيوية.
لقد شجع ارتفاع أسعار النفط والنمو المتسارع في استهلاك الصلب دول المنطقة على إقامة صناعات جديدة للصلب، تهدف إلى تقليل اعتمادها على المستوردات، وهذا مما أعطى انطباعاً جيداً بأن هذه الصناعة أخذت تتجه بقوة نحو منطقة الخليج. ومما قوى هذا الانطباع وعززه، هو أن عائدات النفط، وما تم تحقيقه من زيادة في الأسعار، قد أوجد مناخاً جديداً للاستثمار، يتركز ليس فقط على صناعات استهلاكية، صغيرة ومحدودة الاستثمارات، وإنما على اقتحام مجالات الصناعة الثقيلة التي تعرف بأنها صناعة كثيفة رأس المال، كصناعة الحديد والصلب والألومنيوم.
إن فرص نجاح ونمو هذه الصناعة، تبدو الآن واعدة جداً، حيث أنه بالرغم من توفر رأس المال الذي يعتبر أساساً لنمو هذه الصناعة، وتنامي الطلب على منتجات الصلب، وهي كلها أمور تبرر إقامة مشاريع صناعية جديدة، فإن استمرارية النمو، ولكي لا تتعرض هذه الاستمرارية للانقطاع، تتطلب موازنة دقيقة بين متطلبات السوق، وبين ما يتم إنتاجه، وهذا ليس فقط في محيط هذه الصناعة على المستوى العربي، وإنما في محيط البلدان المجاورة التي تعمل على مضاعفة طاقتها الإنتاجية خلال السنوات القادمة، وربما يكون من الأهمية بمكان لتطوير هذه الصناعة في المستقبل، أن تعمل مع زبائنها لتحسين صورة الصلب ولزيادة مجالات استخداماته، الأمر الذي يقلل من المخاطر التي قد تتعرض لها هذه الصناعة، ويضمن لها التفوق على غيرها من المواد الصناعية المنافسة.


----------



## ميكانيكي (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..

أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


----------



## باحث كيميائي (10 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد1970 (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبيد العنزي (1 مايو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ودقماز (21 يونيو 2008)

اذا كانت نسبه piعاليه فى المواد المستخدمه فى تشييد الطريق ماهى التأثيرات على الCBR


----------

